# Sps fc106



## Leinad (7 November 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe eine Frage betreffend des FC106, und zwar hab ich den bei den Bausteinen eingefügt und alle erforderlichen Daten/Ein-/Ausgänge eingegeben. Wenn ich den nun auf die SPS Lade kommt sofort ein Interner Fehler und beim Diagnosepuffer die Meldung: Stopp durch Programmierfehler (OB nicht geladen oder nicht möglich,bzw. kein FRB vorhanden)
kann mir jemand helfen?

wäre sehr froh um eine möglichst schnelle Antwort =)

mfG Leinad


----------



## Tigerente1974 (7 November 2011)

Ganz schnell geht, wenn Du den Code postest =)


----------



## Burns848 (7 November 2011)

Hallo, 
vielleicht wären ein paar zusätzliche infos hilfreich....
so wie du es geschrieben hast, hast du den FC aus irgendeiner bibliothek eingefügt ? 
oder ist der Baustein selbst geschrieben. 
Fehlt vieleicht noch eine SFC ?? 
Aber hellsehen können wir hier nicht also mehr infos schreiben ....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2011)

Hast du den FC106 auch zur Steuerung übertragen?


----------



## Leinad (7 November 2011)

> so wie du es geschrieben hast, hast du den FC aus irgendeiner bibliothek eingefügt ?



ja ist aus einer Bibliothek herausgenommen...

und ich glaub kaum das ein SFC fhelt, habe aufjedenfall keinen gelöscht oder so...



> Hast du den FC106 auch zur Steuerung übertragen?​




wie meinst du das genau zur steuerung übertragen? also auf die sps geladen hab ichs...

entschuldigt das ich im moment nicht mehr schreibe, kann mir forstellen dass es so relativ schwierig ist zu Antworten, bin leider bisschen im Stress..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2011)

Ein bischen mehr schreiben must du schon wenn der Streß weniger werden soll.
Wie sieht es denn mit den Diagnospuffer aus, kannst du den mal hochladen
Der Gewünschte Bausteinausszug wäre sehr Hilfreich


----------



## Waelder (7 November 2011)

Hmm könnt das sein du meinst den FC106 Unscale ? aus der Bibl. von siemens ? Dann schau mal auf dein zu beschreibendes Wort vielleicht fehlt dir der PAW ? oder der Adressbereich stimmt sonst irgendwo nicht. U.u. wie schon vorher angeprochen ist derFC überhaupt auf der SPS ?
Grüsse Wälder


----------



## online (7 November 2011)

Leinad schrieb:


> also auf die sps geladen hab ichs...


Du musst den FC106 auch separat übertragen, nicht nur den Baustein in den du ihn eingefügt hast!


----------



## Leinad (7 November 2011)

> Hmm könnt das sein du meinst den FC106 Unscale ? aus der Bibl. von siemens ?



ja genau den mein ich =)

inzwischen glaub ich das es gar nicht am FC106 liegt...

mal kurz ne andere frage, muss ich den FC106 direkt in den OB verschieben oder in einen anderen FC??


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 November 2011)

Leinad schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage betreffend des FC106, und zwar hab ich den bei den Bausteinen eingefügt und alle erforderlichen Daten/Ein-/Ausgänge eingegeben. Wenn ich den nun auf die SPS Lade kommt sofort ein Interner Fehler und beim Diagnosepuffer die Meldung: Stopp durch Programmierfehler (OB nicht geladen oder nicht möglich,bzw. kein FRB vorhanden)
> kann mir jemand helfen?
> ...



Lies dir mal die Meldung vor dieser Meldung durch. Da sollte etwas mehr drinstehen.....


----------



## MSB (7 November 2011)

Leinad schrieb:


> mal kurz ne andere frage, muss ich den FC106 direkt in den OB verschieben oder in einen anderen FC??



Das bleibt dir im Sinne deiner Programmstrucktur überlassen, technisch ist es vollkommen egal.
Sinnvoll wäre nur das das ganze im OB1-Zyklus, oder u.U. auch OB35 Zyklus stattfindet.

Gezielt könnte man dir helfen durch den vollständigen Diagnose-Puffer.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2011)

Leinad schrieb:


> ja genau den mein ich =)
> 
> inzwischen glaub ich das es gar nicht am FC106 liegt...
> 
> mal kurz ne andere frage, muss ich den FC106 direkt in den OB verschieben oder in einen anderen FC??



Du must ihn zur Steuerung übertragen, ich wiederhole meine Frage:
"Befindet sich der FC106 in der Steuerung?"


----------



## Leinad (7 November 2011)

also ich probiere jetzt noch eimal alles genauer zu beschreiben...
ich habe einen DB in den ich eine int zahl schreibe von einem Panel... diese zahl will ich nachher weiterleiten an eine Segment anzeige, mit einem 4-20 mA signal..
ich habe jetzt den FC106 genommen und diesen direkt in den ob verschoben...sobald ich es aber lade ..kommt das problem wie schon beschrieben....



> Lies dir mal die Meldung vor dieser Meldung durch. Da sollte etwas mehr drinstehen.....



die Meldung vorher: 

Bereichslängenfehler beim Lesen
Global DB, Doppelwortzugriff, Zugriffsadresse: 0
OB-Nummer: 1
Bausteinadresse: 16
Angeforderter OB: Programmierfehler-OB (OB121)

vil. kann mir so jemand sagen was ich falsch mache...=/


----------



## Leinad (7 November 2011)

> Du must ihn zur Steuerung übertragen, ich wiederhole meine Frage:
> "Befindet sich der FC106 in der Steuerung?"



ja, der Baustein befindet sich in der SPS, falls du das meinst...


----------



## Ralle (7 November 2011)

@Tigerente1974
Zu deiner Signatur, verweise ich mal auf die Dame in meiner Bildergalerie, meinst du die? 

@
zu den Antworten des TE fällt mir wieder mal folgendes ein:



> Hallo, mein Computer funktioniert nicht! - Haben Sie Ihren Monitor eingeschaltet? - Ja, klar! - Schalten Sie Ihn doch mal aus! - Jetzt geht er!




@TE

Nochmal, zeig doch mal den Code!


----------



## 190B (7 November 2011)

Leinad schrieb:


> also ich probiere jetzt noch eimal alles genauer zu beschreiben...
> ich habe einen DB in den ich eine int zahl schreibe von einem Panel... diese zahl will ich nachher weiterleiten an eine Segment anzeige, mit einem 4-20 mA signal..
> ich habe jetzt den FC106 genommen und diesen direkt in den ob verschoben...sobald ich es aber lade ..kommt das problem wie schon beschrieben....
> 
> ...



Mit Deinem DB stimmt was nicht. Entweder ist er zu klein oder Dein Datenwort hat das verkehrte Format.

Edit: Ich schließe mich dem Kollegen Ralle an: Poste doch mal Dein Programm...


----------



## Leinad (7 November 2011)

Danke für die Beiträge, das problem ist zwar immernoch nicht gelöst aber ich probier weiter


----------



## SCM (7 November 2011)

Leinad schrieb:


> Danke für die Beiträge, das problem ist zwar immernoch nicht gelöst aber ich probier weiter


Hallo!
Der FC 106 Arbeitet doch mit einer Real Zahl!
Wandelst du das INT ind Real Format um in deinem OB?


```
CALL  "UNSCALE"
       IN     := [COLOR=#ff0000]//Was hast du hier angegeben????[/COLOR]
       HI_LIM :=
       LO_LIM :=
       BIPOLAR:=
       RET_VAL:=
       OUT    := [COLOR=#ff0000]//Was hast du hier angegeben???[/COLOR]
```


Mfg


----------



## 190B (7 November 2011)

Hallo Leinad,

warum postet Du denn Dein Programm nicht? So geheim kann es ja wohl nicht sein. 
Es würde einiges an Rätselraten erübrigen und Dir wesentlich schneller geholfen werden.
Du bist jetzt mehrfach dazu aufgefordert worden. Wenn Du Hilfe willst, solltest Du auch kooperativ sein.
Sonst erhälts Du vielleicht keine Antworten mehr...


----------



## vladi (7 November 2011)

Hi Leinad,

lösche in deiner CPU den OB121, dann geht die CPU in STOP bei Fehlern, und dann kannst du an der Stelle springen, wo der Fehler war.
(CPU Diagnose)

Gruss: V.


----------



## 190B (7 November 2011)

Leinad schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage betreffend des FC106, und zwar hab ich den bei den Bausteinen eingefügt und alle erforderlichen Daten/Ein-/Ausgänge eingegeben. Wenn ich den nun auf die SPS Lade kommt sofort ein Interner Fehler und beim Diagnosepuffer die Meldung: Stopp durch Programmierfehler (OB nicht geladen oder nicht möglich,bzw. kein FRB vorhanden)
> kann mir jemand helfen?
> ...



Hallo vladi,

sie geht doch in STOP.


----------



## vladi (7 November 2011)

Ach ja, stimmt, na dann kann man zu der Stelle ja springen, wo der Fahler ist..


----------



## Tigerente1974 (7 November 2011)

@Ralle: Bildergalerie? Wo finde ich die? Ich wollte schon immer mal wissen, wie "sie" aussieht 

Jetzt ist es 19:49 und das Problem scheint immer noch nicht gelöst... Ich hatte in der allerersten Antwort schon vorgeschlagen den Code zu posten.
Das Netzwerk mit dem Aufruf hätte wohl schon gereicht.
Mit dem Code wäre das Problem wohl innerhalb von max. 15 Minuten gelöst worden.
So haben alle jetzt mal rumgeraten :s21:

Beratungsresistent...


----------



## Leinad (8 November 2011)

hallo zusammenich habe inzwischen das problem mit einem move baustein gelost...aber nachwifor klappts mit dem fc106 nicht...beim fc106 hab ich folgendes eingegeben:in: DB1.DBD0 (was muss ich hir für einen zahlentyp einsetzten?int, real?, also im DB. die zahl wird vom panel in den DB geschrieben und den zahlentyp kann ich dort auch auswählen...)Hi_lim: 9.99000000+e002lw_lim: 0.00000000+e000Out: AW2die anderen 2 brauch ich nicht und habe deshalb einfach merker reingesetzt...die segment anzeige mus ja nur die zahl vom panel wiedergeben...ich hab mal das low auf 0 und das high auf 999 gesetzt, da ich im panel die max grösse ebenfalls bei 999 festgelegt habe.ich hoffe das hilft euch etwas mehr...sonst schreibt einfach was ihr noch braucht..mfg Leinad


----------



## SCM (8 November 2011)

Leinad schrieb:


> hallo zusammenich habe inzwischen das problem mit einem move baustein gelost...aber nachwifor klappts mit dem fc106 nicht...beim fc106 hab ich folgendes eingegeben:in: DB1.DBD0 (was muss ich hir für einen zahlentyp einsetzten?int, real?, also im DB. die zahl wird vom panel in den DB geschrieben und den zahlentyp kann ich dort auch auswählen...)Hi_lim: 9.99000000+e002lw_lim: 0.00000000+e000Out: AW2die anderen 2 brauch ich nicht und habe deshalb einfach merker reingesetzt...die segment anzeige mus ja nur die zahl vom panel wiedergeben...ich hab mal das low auf 0 und das high auf 999 gesetzt, da ich im panel die max grösse ebenfalls bei 999 festgelegt habe.ich hoffe das hilft euch etwas mehr...sonst schreibt einfach was ihr noch braucht..mfg Leinad



Hallo!
Ja du musst im DB1.dbd0 real als Datentyp angeben!
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne schaltet der FC106 auf error wenn die obergrenze bzw untergrenze unter/überschritten wird und gibt dann 0 aus!Kannst ja mal beid er Hilfe im FC106 nachlesen!
Stell mal deinen ansatz jetzt  bitte als code ein ansonsten nimmt das Rätsel Raten kein Ende!

Mfg


----------



## Leinad (8 November 2011)

Meint Ihr mit Code, dass ich es in AWL darstellen soll?


----------



## SCM (8 November 2011)

Leinad schrieb:


> Meint Ihr mit Code, dass ich es in AWL darstellen soll?



Wie auch immer aber den Code online stellen!
mfg


----------



## Nordischerjung (8 November 2011)

SCM schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne schaltet der FC106 auf error wenn die obergrenze bzw untergrenze unter/überschritten wird und gibt dann 0 aus!Kannst ja mal beid er Hilfe im FC106 nachlesen!



Bist du sicher? Gibt er dann nicht die OG bzw UG aus und meldet am RET_VAL?
Habe leider gerade kein Step7 zur Hand


----------



## SCM (8 November 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Bist du sicher? Gibt er dann nicht die OG bzw UG aus und meldet am RET_VAL?
> Habe leider gerade kein Step7 zur Hand



Okay er gibt nicht immer null aus!Je nach dem was halt an der unter bzw obergrenze eingegeben ist!
Sprich an dem nächstgelegenen Genzwert!Aber aufpassen "ENO" wird dann auch 0
Mfg


----------



## Ralle (8 November 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> @Ralle: Bildergalerie? Wo finde ich die? Ich wollte schon immer mal wissen, wie "sie" aussieht


ok hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/album.php?albumid=2&attachmentid=15373




Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es 19:49 und das Problem scheint immer noch nicht gelöst... Ich hatte in der allerersten Antwort schon vorgeschlagen den Code zu posten.
> Das Netzwerk mit dem Aufruf hätte wohl schon gereicht.
> Mit dem Code wäre das Problem wohl innerhalb von max. 15 Minuten gelöst worden.
> So haben alle jetzt mal rumgeraten :s21:
> ...



Sag ich ja, mit ist das so zu mühselig.


----------



## SoftMachine (9 November 2011)

Hi Ralle,

wieso läuft dein Link auf die Systemmeldung "ungültige Angabe: Album" ?

Gruss


----------



## Ralle (9 November 2011)

Komisch...
Klick doch mal auf meinen Namen und dann geh ins Album.
Vielleicht ist der Link auf das eigene Album ein anderer, als für "Fremde"!


----------



## Ralle (9 November 2011)

Hm, keine Ahnung, geh doch mal über meinen Namen rein.


----------



## Pittie (9 November 2011)

@Ralle: 2x nein. Wenn man deinen Namen anklickt, kann man nur aufs Profil gehen, dort ist aber auch kein Album. Vielleicht kannst nur du das Album sehen oder gibt es das Album in der neuen Forum- Version nicht mehr...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 November 2011)

ich kann es Anklicken, vlt ist es als Privat Deklariert


----------



## Paule (9 November 2011)

Pittie schrieb:


> @Ralle: 2x nein. Wenn man deinen Namen anklickt, kann man nur aufs Profil gehen, dort ist aber auch kein Album. Vielleicht kannst nur du das Album sehen oder gibt es das Album in der neuen Forum- Version nicht mehr...


Ich glaube du musst erst der Gruppe "Chat" beitreten.
Forum > Community > Gruppen > Chat > Beitreten


----------



## Nordischerjung (10 November 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich glaube du musst erst der Gruppe "Chat" beitreten.
> Forum > Community > Gruppen > Chat > Beitreten



Hat damit auch nichts zu tun


----------



## Ralle (10 November 2011)

Es gehört ja eigentlich nicht in diesen Thread, ich entschuldige mich mal beim TE.

Wenn ich mich auslogge und einen Beitrag von "Ralle" suche, kann ich auf das Profil gehen und dann bei Gruppen-->Chat die Bilder einsehen. Dann aber nur klein, ich denke, wenn man eingeloggt ist sollte das auch im Großformat gehen. Das Album gehört wohl nicht zu meinem Profil, sondern zur Gruppe "Chart".


----------

